# Pod XT Live - Tips & Tricks



## mazafaka (Jan 22, 2006)

Alright, I just picked up my Pod XT Live yesterday and have been getting to know it. I already downloaded the Line 6 Monkey and L6 Edit and got the firmware etc. updated.

I am plugging it into a Peavey 6505 (5150) combo and I currently have it setup with "Dest" being a "Combo Front" and plugged into the front of the amp. Are you guys running it into the effects loop? I think that might sound better for most effects, but what about the sound of the distortion stomps?

Besides that, is there a way to disable the "AMP" turned on for all patches, so I am only getting effects?

Other than that, what are some best practices for using the unit? Are you using it in "manual mode"? I heard something about that.

We could just make this a thread for tips & tricks for the Pod XT Live - what do you think? (wow, I have a lot of questions in this post....)


----------



## thor von clemson (Jan 22, 2006)

The Xt.... so many things do to. The guitarist in my other band has turned the amp settings off on all his live patches.. Basically he is using a Dual Rec for distortion and the XT as a "stomp box" of sorts for fx and cleans. Just save the fx channels you want where you want them without any amp models or anything like that...I do not know if you can turn all of them off at once, however saving them individually is pretty quick and easy.

I run my POD into the fx loop of my powerblock. It works as well as I can imagine it ever will. 

As far as practicing goes, I use the Luncay Thunder patch... it slays without having to do much tweaking. It works very well with low tuned stuff for me anyways. I may turn the gain down a tad, but all in all it gives me a great metal sound. I use a completely different set of patches for rehersal and gigs that are based on the Dual Rec sound. 

I believe manual mode is basically you start at patch from...scratch. No fx or amp models or nothin. I would encourage you, as there are a million and one things to do with the XT, to read the manual and explore the many amp,cab,fx and mic placement options.

Hope some of this helps. I have only had mine for a month, so I am still pretty new to the behemoth known as the POD XT Live..  

TVC


----------



## DSS3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Are you using it for its modeling or for effects only? For effects only, I found it killed the natural tone of my amp.


----------



## mazafaka (Jan 22, 2006)

At this point, I'm not really using it for the modeling, although I will probably start doing that. The effects are the main thing right now.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 6, 2006)

there is a whole thread dedicated to this at sputnick music, you will find some great info there


----------

